# What is the best food for chronic pancreatitis?



## rph127 (Jul 9, 2009)

Right now, I'm feeding my dog the food recommended by my vet (Hills Prescrption WD) but as I've done some research it looks to be not very good...not to mention I have to go to the vet's office to buy it.

I was wondering if anyone else had a dog with this condition that could recommend a food that I could try. As I understand the condition, the food mainly just needs to be low-fat to avoid flare-ups. I'm a relatively new dog owner and this is my first experience with this condition so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

the raw feeders will say to switch to prey model.

i dont have experience with it but there is a thread that someone started in the Health section =) Dry food wise, theres some really good ones out there like EVO, Merrick, Orijen, etc. They're a million times better than the Hills stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i don't have experience with pancreatitis but if you're looking to feed kibble i've heard good things about wellness core reduced fat. how low fat do you need? the wellness is i think 9 or 10%


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

A prey model raw diet will fix your dog right up. I have known many dogs with that condition that never had another problem after switching to it. To learn about this diet, check out my web page listed in my sig.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I second the Wellness Core RF! One of my dogs recently had a pancreatitic attack. At first I put him on Natural Balance Reduced Calorie (he liked it fine and it worked, but I really wanted a higher protein and grain-free is a plus). So I tried the Wellness Core RF. He loves it and it is working fine. He also needs to lose some weight and I hope this helps. I use some can for a topper also. For that, I use Merrick (the grain-frees, low glycemic only like Grammies Pot Pie, Turducken, Cowboy Cookout) and Innova Low-fat plus some others. He is doing great!


----------

